
Show HN: Futurecam, an advanced iPhone camera app for photography enthusiasts - kartickv
http://futurecam.app
======
kartickv
Hey guys, I want to show you Futurecam (futurecam.app), a labor of love, which
I've been working on for the past 3 years after I quit my job at Google.

I've been been interested in photography for a long time, first with my Sony
mirrorless camera. Like everyone else, I moved to smartphones but found them
lacking for the kind of photography I wanted to do. I looked around, and there
were some good apps, but none did exactly what I wanted. I kept experimenting
with computational photography algorithms, running an experiment one weekend
with a billion pixels, for example. I built Futurecam from this exploration,
and did fun things along the way like GPU-accelerating and optimising our
algorithms to process 1GB of data every second on an iPhone!

I built Futurecam not to be a replica of an SLR in software form, but to do
things an SLR cannot do. For example, Futurecam's Liquid Shutter lets you
change the shutter speed of a long exposure after capture. You can play with
this live on our web site futurecam.app. Futurecam also has a light trail
video which, again, you can try out on the website. And more.

Try it out for free, and if you know anyone passionate about photography, let
them know.

